# Ole and Bessie



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

love it!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I do cowboy poetry and perform it at various gatherings. I was in church one day and the speaker gave that story. By the time the meeting was over I had in poetry form. Great story.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I do cowboy poetry and perform it at various gatherings. I was in church one day and the speaker gave that story. By the time the meeting was over I had in poetry form. Great story.


They said hell in church? :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I was in church one day


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I do cowboy poetry


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I know that you guys are trying to be funny and "YOUR NOT!" ha ha OK, Pro, I'll give you the double toothpick word in church, that didn't happen. I should have said "simmilar".

I'll give you a taste of the same story,

The Lawyer sez just answer the question, didn't you say you were doing just fine?
But let me explain, the rancher said, my answer will come in time.

I'd shut the gate on my trailer tight, My favorite mule was standing inside.
I stepped in the truck and drove down the road, Ole Betsy had me full of pride.

"I object your honor, that's not what I asked, my question was simple, I feel.
On the day of the wreck to the policman you said, "I'm fine" like it's no big deal."

The puzzled judge grinned as he said, "My curiosity he has a hold.
So sit on back and hear of this day as to the plantif it did unfold.

Thank you your honor, I'll try to be breif, as I recall that dredfull day.
As I had said I's pulling ole Betsy and I'd thrown in a leaf of hay.

I crossed the path of an on coming semi. He seemed to be going real fast.
Either he hadn't seen the stop sign or decided to drive right past.

Well, broadside i's hit and thrown from my truck. In the ditch is where I came too.
My pain and aggony was something else, I tried but I couldn't move.

Accross the road I could hear ole Betsy, her growns were awful bad. 
About that time a policeman pulled up, to help Betsy would make me glad.

...............the sound of his gun still rings in my ears, he'd shot my beloved equine.
and then he wanders accross to me and yeah I looked up and said I"LL BE FINE!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I like it! Well done. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That was well done elk22hunter !!!   

Kind of a multi-talented guy, aren't ya ??....I would suppose with the poetry, you probably also have to dress the part, elk22hunter with a cowboy hat.............Mmmmm. .. I can only imagine...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are too nice but what would I expect from my friends?

I do have a hat. I where Wranglers and boots too while performing. I almost resemble a cowboy.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> You guys are too nice but what would I expect from my friends?
> 
> I do have a hat. I *where* Wranglers and boots too while performing. I almost resemble a cowboy.


Until you are seen on a paint. _/O *(u)*


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's funny :lol:


----------

